# Worthless Wood Casters...



## panamag8or (Jun 5, 2013)

I have some really neat stuff to cast, but no pressure pot and no experience casting worthless wood. If you'd like to work with some great historic wood, PM me, and maybe we can work something out.
Thanks!
Lee


----------



## mdwilliams999 (Aug 9, 2013)

Just started.  We should talk and see if we can do something.


----------



## Lathemaster (Aug 9, 2013)

*Caster*

If you need a backup I can work something out in trade.

Any pictures? What type of wood do you have and how much?

Mike


----------

